# bilateral sinus debridement



## Coder2hear813 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking for the most appropriate CPT for bilateral sinus debridement for chronic sinusitis 473.9. Our physician has documented:Sinuses debrided today in clinic. Copious amounts of thick mucus removed. About 10min was spent cleaning bilateral sinus cavities.
Any suggestions or comments are appreciated. 

Thank you
S


----------



## rhondal (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sinus debridement*

I have looked this information up and it would help if you had a little more information about which sinus did he debride. If no specific sinus is mention and if you are an endoscopy clinic you can use the CPT code 31237; and if it was not done endoscopic it would give you an unlisted 31299. I hope this helps. R Law, CPC


----------



## Coder2hear813 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------

